# Illinois 2008 Herf



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Well the Illinois 2008 herf took place this afternoon. I am pretty sure that all that attended had a great time. I did. Upon walking in I met Kenny the King and entered on of the largest and most thorough humidors in Illinois, probably the midwest. I met baboruger/brent and quickly got smacked in the face with a barrage of bombing. I was warned, more than once. I knew this bomb was coming, but i was hugely surprised by its contents. i will have some attachments so that you can view the face to face carnage of his 13 shell discharge of a-plus smokes. Oh yeah, to top it off he egged me. BRENT EGGED ME! we all know this is like kicking a botl while he was down for the count. I knew it was a matter of time until someone yolked me, i guess this is it. i will take it like the man i am and promise to smoke that cigar shaped football coming up real soon. lok was killing gods of fire. Joey was chucking cigars at everybody like it was still xmas and schooling the boys on his greatest catch alaskan crab catching stories. Alan shared an illusion culebra with everybody. I for one can say that this was the first one i had. It was a really fun smoke. I brought some community smokes and had a great time meeting everybody. Kenny's lounge was killer with multiple leather recliners, a poker table, golden tee, and ginormous television. I think we are going to try to put another one together sometime soon. maybe more chi-heads might be able to make it out for the next herf!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

three words...W.O.W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice to see the Illinois boys doin it up right. Congrats on the bombing BA BOOM. Flint


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

all props go to brent/babruger for organizing the 2008 illinois herf. thanks bro.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

quote of the night goes to joeybear for the following words of advice...

"you're not married? you gotta try at least once."

haha

anybody that has pics, upload em to the thread!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

It was a great time! We all enjoyed talking and smoking some good sticks. P.S. it was 14 + the egg...you smoked 1  Enjoy!!! I'll post my pics tomorrow!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

WTF is an egg? 

Looks like a great time, a little concerned about the diet Mike's Hard Lemonade though........lol


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are some more pics of Each of us (Other than me) smoking...

I'm adding pictures of my personal Humidor as well, (ok it's the Humi at Kenny the King who has the best prices and selection I have found).

I might add thanks to Alan for the Illusion, and Joey and Vice for the sticks. I hope you enjoy the ones from me. And yes, we will do this again, hopfully monthly and maybe as a poker game for cigars or something.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Guys this is what it is all about! You guys are going to give us Texas Herfers a run for our Money! 

Illinois boys do it up right!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

thats what we were shooting at stog!

:redface:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks kinda foggy in Illinois


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> thats what we were shooting at stog!
> 
> :redface:


I added some of these pics to my album in my profile so we can look back at the end of the year and see the size difference of the Illinois herfs.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/member.php?u=1

I am really proud of you guys, getting together is what this site is about and you guys made a great effort to get together. Texas has competition indeed!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Here are some more pics of Each of us (Other than me) smoking...
> 
> I'm adding pictures of my personal Humidor as well, (ok it's the Humi at Kenny the King who has the best prices and selection I have found).
> 
> I might add thanks to Alan for the Illusion, and Joey and Vice for the sticks. I hope you enjoy the ones from me. And yes, we will do this again, hopfully monthly and maybe as a poker game for cigars or something.


This is crazy. Being a Chicago native myself and getting ready to go to Germany for the next 3 years. I have to go visit home before I go. You can bet your arse that when I do, I'll be stopping by Kenny's. AND I CAN'T WAIT!!! :wazzapp:

as a matter of fact, do you know if Kenny's will ship to APO addresses in Germany?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

CincyBrown said:


> WTF is an egg?
> 
> Looks like a great time, a little concerned about the diet Mike's Hard Lemonade though........lol


if you look at the cigar in vicegrips.ceo's mouth...that's an EGG


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> if you look at the cigar in vicegrips.ceo's mouth...that's an EGG


I figured....just looking for a little description. I've never seen or even heard of those before.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

CincyBrown said:


> I figured....just looking for a little description. I've never seen or even heard of those before.


hey Eric, check it this out

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=SP-AAEGG2&stext=drew estate


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

This was a great herf! Thanks guys for a relaxing afternoon. Now, how do I get a humidor like that in my house. :dribble:

I was like a kid in a candy store. Kenny's selection is amazing.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

It was great meeting everyone and sharing smokes. Meeting Mike, a great guy who'd never heard of Cigar Live, was pretty cool, too. I'm hoping he becomes a member. He was just a guy I started talking with and before he knew it, I was passing him smokes and telling him all about CL :biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's what a herf is all about! Well done to the brothers from IL! Thanks for sharing guys, it sounds like a great time was had by all! 

CD


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent!!!

Now, we just need to get the Kansas City crew together and post some pics.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. i wish i was there.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be at the next one! And I second (or third) the poker idea. Sounds like fun.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now you guys were all smiles--Great Pictures and some fine selectable treats as well...Very impressed.....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

This was a really fun time!! I had met Joeybear and Baboruger before, and knew they are fun to herf with. But Alanpd and Vicegrips were new, and let me tell you they lived up to their online persona. Just a great bunch of guys brought together over a simple lil obsession over cigars. I felt pretty bad though, I brought a few smokes for myself there and as soon as I got in the room guys just started throwing smokes at me.... I was like ohhh man but I didn't bring anything!!!! Ohhh well, I think I might be a lil more prepared for the next one!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow that looks like a great place for a herf. I would be like a kid in a candy store. :dribble:


----------



## MonkeyDan (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish I could have made it, but too short of notice. When is the next one? Hopefully on the southside or western suburbs?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

MonkeyDan said:


> I wish I could have made it, but too short of notice. When is the next one? Hopefully on the southside or western suburbs?


I'll start to put something together in the next couple of weeks. I'll try to give about 3 weeks notice. If you have any ideas for a location, let me know, I'm trying to find places to smoke now with the new laws in IL


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> This is crazy. Being a Chicago native myself and getting ready to go to Germany for the next 3 years. I have to go visit home before I go. You can bet your arse that when I do, I'll be stopping by Kenny's. AND I CAN'T WAIT!!! :wazzapp:
> 
> as a matter of fact, do you know if Kenny's will ship to APO addresses in Germany?


Let us know when, maybe we will set something up for that time. Also, I'm calling Kenny tomorrow or Tuesday to get the link to his WEB Cams of his Humi and smoking area, and I will post those here.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I added some of these pics to my album in my profile so we can look back at the end of the year and see the size difference of the Illinois herfs.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/member.php?u=1
> 
> I am really proud of you guys, getting together is what this site is about and you guys made a great effort to get together. Texas has competition indeed!


I hope more poeple from IL will be interested in these especially with the new smoking laws that went into effect Jan 1. Joey met someone while he was waiting for us to show and I hope he'll be joining up so make we can add to our numbers!


----------



## MonkeyDan (Aug 3, 2007)

I live down by Orland Park. There is always Belicoso. To make it easy for all parties, what about Oak Brook or Downers Grove. Is Tribeca Ciagrs in Downers still around? What about the shop on Butterfield RD in Oak Brook...Stoogies?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I was just about to suggest Belicoso. It's the best shop I've been to hands down. I go there about once a week when i have time.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Baboruger, I would like and try to make it up sometime to herf with you guys. I will try. Those pictures of the Tatuaje's and 601's from Kenny's are making my mouth water. I have to get some of those red 601's and try some Tatuaje Red's. I am stuck on the Brown label Noella's they keep calling my name. Flint


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

MonkeyDan said:


> I live down by Orland Park. There is always Belicoso. To make it easy for all parties, what about Oak Brook or Downers Grove. Is Tribeca Ciagrs in Downers still around? What about the shop on Butterfield RD in Oak Brook...Stoogies?


I have been in there, it's a pretty nice shop and would be a good location for a herf also. Lotta places to eat around there also!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i throw vetos and shenanigans at the stogies in the burbs. the owner doesn't want you to smoke there. although they have imported euro gals attending the humidors, they know nothing, and are incredibly bitchy. the seating is a huge minus as well. i think i got spoiled at kenny's. there is not another lounge or such an inviting host that i know of. closest is probably bull and bear in naperville. its a great shop with a good lounge and funny clientèle. it no kenny the king though. that sets my new standard. kenny told me while leaving that he bought that massage chair he was talking about. that guy is hilarious. i thought i would pass this on too. on January 26th(saturday) the Rocky Patel is going to be at Kenny's, signing boxes, and auctioning off that beast of a tv. i might go so i can formally complain about all of the problems i have had with his cigars. i'd be interested to see him try to schmooz those off. but i may not be there cause it's my birthday and my buddy is having a party.rocky fans be there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah thats what its all about! Looks like a great time was had by all. We need to see pics like this from every state!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, what a humi!!


----------

